
JsLaTeX: A jQuery plugin to directly embed LaTeX into your website or blog - icey
http://knowledge-aholic.blogspot.com/2009/12/jslatex-jquery-plugin-to-directly-embed.html
======
agnt666
Excellent!

~~~
yannis
Very good.

